# Florence Conducting Masterclass with Maestro Lanzetta



## Giulita

"Florence conducting Masterclass" is the most followed conducting master class in the world. Held by Italian Conductor Maestro Giuseppe Lanzetta in partnership with chamber music orchestra Orchestra da Camera Fiorentina it has reached its 4th edition. 
The location chosen for 2014 is the wonderful Villa Castiglione, a former cloister in the town of Impruneta, near Florence. From its windows visitors can enjoy a breathtaking view on the capital of the Renaissance. 
During the six days of the master class, participants will have the chance to refine their interpretation skills and to work with professional musicians by conducting a real orchestra. The prestigious Orchestra da Camera Fiorentina will be available to the attendants for the entire duration of the Master Class and for the final concert performed by the best participants.
The class could also be a great career opportunity since some attendants will be selected to conduct concerts during the 2015 seasons of Orchestra da Camera Fiorentina and Orchestra Nazionale Artes. 
Past editions participants, including American conductor Jason Ikeem Rodgers and Dutch conductor Joost Smeest have described their participation as: "an unforgettable experience", " a great career opportunity". For further information please visit: www.florenceconductingmasterclass.com or write to [email protected].


----------

